# The Favorite Music Thread (youtube videos)



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Post your favorite youtube videos of music.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

ahhh jake shimabukuro, nick drake, and keb mo...nice!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

